# E&M coding technical & professional component



## Karin Brown (Apr 13, 2010)

Our physicians are going to be working at a facility clinic 2 days a week. The facility will be billing for the technical component i.e. 99213-TC. When we submit the physician billing, do we need to attach a modifier as well -26? and do we bill the POS as outpatient or office?


Karin Brown, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 13, 2010)

No the facility will not be attaching a TC.  They will bill a 99213 per their criteria and you will bill whatever visit level is met by the physician 95/97 criteria. Neither will use a modifer.


----------



## LLovett (Apr 13, 2010)

Place of service 22. This will reduce your payment and as Debra said, no modifier is needed or appropriate in this case, to identify the service was just the professional piece.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

